# Brown algae growing on biological filter media



## EntoCraig (Jun 7, 2010)

That is most likely a mix of bacteria colonies and waste. You can rinse it off as it gets thicker with waste, but other then that I would leave it alone.


----------



## kperera (Jul 12, 2011)

Thanks for the reply. I have attached some pics showing the brown stuff. I guess I should have made the media box out of black acrylic insted of clear to keep out the light in case it's algae, but I am new to the hobby and this is my first tank (planted or otherwise). Would you recommend that I re-do the box in black? Thanks.


----------



## jasonpatterson (Apr 15, 2011)

Just looks like standard filter bacteria to me, maybe with some diatoms thrown in. That's pretty much what you want your filter medium to look like. Don't sweat the brown crud, it's good for you.  

If your box does get algificationed, which it probably will sooner or later, that's not really a major concern either unless it's spreading into your tank from the filter in some uncontrolled fashion.


----------



## kperera (Jul 12, 2011)

Ok, thanks!


----------

